# Crib for my niece's baby



## mbrown2166 (Aug 18, 2008)

In August my niece told me she was pregnant. As a gift for her and the baby, I offered to make her a crib. So I ordered the plans and then went to visit our friend Daren. I selected some walnut and what you see here is the end result. The pictures don't really do it justice, but they give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice. I just completed one myself and it was something I am glad I did.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

mbrown: welcome to the forums! 

great, great work on the crib. The deep color on the walnut is sharp. Great project. Good on you.

smitty


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:Your niece is a lucky lady. Fantastic job.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats a great looking crib mbrown. Those things are fun to build. That baby should be sleepin pretty darn good in there.


----------



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, that's a great job.

Is there any particular sight that offers good woodworking plans or is it just a matter of taste?

Edited that, didn't mean better because I think that crib is wonderful. Just found out my wife is expecting a few days ago and was looking at some plans. I'd love to make something like that but I've never done mortise and tenon joints. Not yet anyhow. 

Is the matress height adjustable?


----------



## mbrown2166 (Aug 18, 2008)

HitMan, I just wondered around on the web until I found the plans that I liked. These came from www.woodworking.com. 

Yes, the mattress adjust to 4 different heights.

Thank you all for the comments.


----------

